# Anyone dealt with montrealcannabis-seeds.ca?



## highman

Placed an order 2 weeks ago and haven't seen anything yet. He said it would take a week and now he won't return my phone calls.


----------



## highman

Yes that's him "Dino" he sounded very friendly/helpful over the phone and now I cant get a return call. It's been 3 almost weeks now. Do me a favor. When you talk to him next tell him he needs to square up. If not I'll be leaving a post like this on every major board I can.


----------



## sopappy

highman said:


> Yes that's him "Dino" he sounded very friendly/helpful over the phone and now I cant get a return call. It's been 3 almost weeks now. Do me a favor. When you talk to him next tell him he needs to square up. If not I'll be leaving a post like this on every major board I can.



not funny really but I'm just as ticked at the guy in Toronto.
This Dino fellow has done right by me, how do you feel about email and email transfers? 
If you PM me, I'll give you his email, he's same day response with me.
But Dino Is QuebecCannabisSeeds...  could be there's a Dino at Montreal Seeds too?


----------



## dinon39

Hi everyone
i purchase seeds from montrealcannabis-seeds.ca 2 times now and spoke with Dino the 2 time he was very help full. i also found shipping was a bit long as well (12 days) but i find hes worth the wait he always send me extra seeds and not just 1 or 2 free seed he gives packs  
last time i ordered 1 pack of blueberry and 1 green crack he also added a pack C-99, Purple rider auto, and L.A. special as a gift


----------



## sopappy

dinon39 said:


> Hi everyone
> i purchase seeds from montrealcannabis-seeds.ca 2 times now and spoke with Dino the 2 time he was very help full. i also found shipping was a bit long as well (12 days) but i find hes worth the wait he always send me extra seeds and not just 1 or 2 free seed he gives packs
> last time i ordered 1 pack of blueberry and 1 green crack he also added a pack C-99, Purple rider auto, and L.A. special as a gift



It's the same Dino at both places, and here I thought I was special with those extra free seeds 
I guess Highman can't find his way back here, but I've no doubt it got straightened out.


----------



## highman

Well here we go into week number 5 since I placed the order and still nothing. Dino is no longer returning my emails.


----------



## sopappy

highman said:


> Well here we go into week number 5 since I placed the order and still nothing. Dino is no longer returning my emails.



Not what I wanted to hear. I really don't want to go through that again, I thought I had a good guy.


----------



## highman

Well after just over 6 weeks the beans finally showed up. It took 5 emails, two nasty voicemails and probably 6 missed calls but hey... they are here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Would never deal with the asshats again my friend.


----------



## highman

I have zero intentions of purchasing from this Dino guy again. If it wasn't for sopappy I probably wouldn't have received a thing.


----------



## sopappy

Whoa! hold up, guys, two against two, it's a draw
Dinon39 and I are doing fine by this fellow DINO at Montreal or Quebec cannabis seeds
I am ordering more today, emailed yesterday morning, he replied late yesterday.
I will ***email transfer*** today, seeds in the mail today and I'll have them in a week

I mentioned my disgruntled forum buddy but I don't think it made any difference, Highman, it just took a ridiculous 6 weeks to get there. Some kind of communication breakdown perhaps:

Hi Michael 

i cant answer about him sins i don't know who he is? i never got a email or call for a complaint
any ways i think you know that i dont try rip any one off.  its totally the contrary i always give extra strains and seeds with all my orders.
http://montrealcannabis-seeds.ca/  has more selection 
Thank's
Dino

I think the trick is a direct email order and ask if you can email transfer,
my bet is the slowdowns happen waiting for money to clear


----------



## highman

sopappy said:


> Whoa! hold up, guys, two against two, it's a draw
> Dinon39 and I are doing fine by this fellow DINO at Montreal or Quebec cannabis seeds
> I am ordering more today, emailed yesterday morning, he replied late yesterday.
> I will ***email transfer*** today, seeds in the mail today and I'll have them in a week
> 
> I mentioned my disgruntled forum buddy but I don't think it made any difference, Highman, it just took a ridiculous 6 weeks to get there. Some kind of communication breakdown perhaps:
> 
> Hi Michael
> 
> i cant answer about him sins i don't know who he is? i never got a email or call for a complaint
> any ways i think you know that i dont try rip any one off.  its totally the contrary i always give extra strains and seeds with all my orders.
> http://montrealcannabis-seeds.ca/  has more selection
> Thank's
> Dino
> 
> I think the trick is a direct email order and ask if you can email transfer,
> my bet is the slowdowns happen waiting for money to clear



The guy is full of ****. He knows exactly who I am. Also the money cleared right then and there. I was on the phone with him to make sure it cleared. For whatever reason, it took 6 weeks and a bunch of **. I left multiple VM and EM. It would take days to respond sometimes. Any who.. The beans are here.


----------



## sopappy

highman said:


> The guy is full of ****. He knows exactly who I am. Also the money cleared right then and there. I was on the phone with him to make sure it cleared. For whatever reason, it took 6 weeks and a bunch of **. I left multiple VM and EM. It would take days to respond sometimes. Any who.. The beans are here.



Well this is some weird.
At least you got your seeds, I gave that ******* in Toronto 300 bucks for NOTHING

I'm thinking you are not in Canada, Highman. That might be part of the problem, getting the seeds across the border.
I'm much closer and have been doing okay, I'm trying Dino again this week and will keep all apprised.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hope ya got the seeds they claim they are.


----------



## sopappy

WeedHopper said:


> Hope ya got the seeds they claim they are.



hmmmm, good point....                             hey, waaaaaait a minute, seeds can't talk

Highman, did you get what you ordered? any freebies?
Can you report back on your germination?

Also, I went ahead with my order and mentioned that you got your seeds. Neither of us think I had anything to do with it and he still insists he does not know who you are. (funny if it wasn't so infuriating waiting for seeds)


Blueberry, I finally got some Blueberry
Why can't I find Jack Herer anymore?


----------



## sopappy

They're here.
I thought it was my Grower13 plant markers so my friggin' jaw dropped when I opened it. I sent the email transfer this morning. He must have shipped yesterday, next day delivery, granted, he knows I'm posting but still... I'm impressed.
I wouldn't give up on him, highman,
how are you making out with the seeds you got?

I wanted 4 x 5 blueberry but only got 3, he ran out,
subs look okay to me
little seed container is pretty cool 
and I don't know how he knew I needed screens 

View attachment dino.jpg


----------



## sopappy

dinon39 said:


> Hi everyone
> i purchase seeds from montrealcannabis-seeds.ca 2 times now and spoke with Dino the 2 time he was very help full. i also found shipping was a bit long as well (12 days) but i find hes worth the wait he always send me extra seeds and not just 1 or 2 free seed he gives packs
> last time i ordered 1 pack of blueberry and 1 green crack he also added a pack C-99, Purple rider auto, and L.A. special as a gift



waaait a minute..... DINO N39 ?   
Dino, is that you?


----------



## highman

Hey Sopappy sorry for the delay. You are correct, I am not in Canada. There were a few freebies in the bunch as promised. I sent the seeds along to their final destination which is not in the US. They have planted 3 seeds and germination was successful on all 3. I will report back with quality.


----------



## burnin1

Customer service and product quality are the two main reasons to be a returning customer.  I know this from being a business owner for over 13 years,

There are many fine seed banks out there that can do better than this.

Good luck your with future seed purchases!


----------



## sopappy

highman said:


> Hey Sopappy sorry for the delay. You are correct, I am not in Canada. There were a few freebies in the bunch as promised. I sent the seeds along to their final destination which is not in the US. They have planted 3 seeds and germination was successful on all 3. I will report back with quality.



3 GODDAM SEEDS!! Highman, ***?! 
I've lost 300- on one friggin' order
I've had 50% germ on some orders!
AND YOU GOT FREEBIES WITH THAT ORDER TOO?

That's the oil from my rig mixed with a couple coolies talkin', not me
good to hear from you Highman!

searirussree, I may not go back, only 5 of 15 looking good, I'm pissed
I want to try England to Canada
but nervous about the cross border thing


----------



## highman

burnin1 said:


> Customer service and product quality are the two main reasons to be a returning customer.  I know this from being a business owner for over 13 years,
> 
> There are many fine seed banks out there that can do better than this.
> 
> Good luck your with future seed purchases!



Exactly


----------



## highman

sopappy said:


> 3 GODDAM SEEDS!! Highman, ***?!
> I've lost 300- on one friggin' order
> I've had 50% germ on some orders!
> AND YOU GOT FREEBIES WITH THAT ORDER TOO?
> 
> That's the oil from my rig mixed with a couple coolies talkin', not me
> good to hear from you Highman!
> 
> searirussree, I may not go back, only 5 of 15 looking good, I'm pissed
> I want to try England to Canada
> but nervous about the cross border thing




Good to hear from you too Lol yeah we are small scale. I crop from clones so i only need a few to pop at a time. Man I would be livid if I had that kind of failure rate.. Thing that sucks is I am relocating to this same location in the next 4 months and it's a damn nightmare to get anything there (island) I am going to need a good amount of genetics (10 or so strains at 5 seeds each) and have not sure where to go at this point. Attitude doesn't take the corner store pre paid Visa cards..


----------



## sopappy

Drives me crazy, I do the exact same thing every time (I'm pretty sure) and I've had ZERO and 100% germination of runs. That has got to be the seeds so what the heck is going on?
or maybe it's me, I enjoy gardening stoned

I'm trying Hemp Depot this go around, I'll update


----------



## highman

sopappy said:


> Drives me crazy, I do the exact same thing every time (I'm pretty sure) and I've had ZERO and 100% germination of runs. That has got to be the seeds so what the heck is going on?
> or maybe it's me, I enjoy gardening stoned
> 
> I'm trying Hemp Depot this go around, I'll update




Please do


----------



## dinon39

Hey sopappy no im not the same Dino and i thought his name was Jino


----------



## robertr

Sopappy, have you ever tried Hemp Depot, they are Canadian. I have ordered seeds from them with no problems.


----------



## sopappy

Gidday Robertr, highman
Hemp depot made me do a money order but here in less than a week (I'm in CA)
First batch of 10, one didn't pop and they took 7 days
2nd batch, I added a heat mat and all 10 up in 4 days
Still another 10 of Jack to go
aaaaand the chap gave me 10 free seeds with that order, generous
with a flower of 12 weeks!!! I hate those hahaha
VERY PLEASED WITH HEMPDEPOT.CA


----------



## sopappy

highman said:


> Please do



EXCELLENT, mention we're chatting him up on the forum,
I've never gotten 10 free seeds before (on an order of 30)


----------



## sopappy

dinon39 said:


> Hey sopappy no im not the same Dino and i thought his name was Jino



He's a good egg and did right by me but I had trouble with the seeds.
Who knows whether it was me or the seeds but I'm liking Hempdepot.ca


----------



## ishnish

Ordered from Quebec cannabis seeds in mid November. 
Still haven't received anything.  Emailed after four weeks and this Dino said he'd send a replacement order..  still nothing.  Only $70 but still a waste of my time.  Gonna try out Nirvana next.


----------



## sopappy

ishnish said:


> Ordered from Quebec cannabis seeds in mid November.
> Still haven't received anything.  Emailed after four weeks and this Dino said he'd send a replacement order..  still nothing.  Only $70 but still a waste of my time.  Gonna try out Nirvana next.



I've had 3-4 okay deals with Dino there and quick, stealthy, free seeds 
about a year ago I guess, but a batch of 10 didn't germ at all (seeds? me?)
so I tried Hemp Depot this go round prompt and 90%
I lost 300- once, that hurt. Jerk strung me along for 6 months, I'll look him up again when it's legal.
good luck


----------

